# Other pets



## Blaze_Amita (Dec 29, 2008)

I haven't noticed a posting about this but what kinds of pets do people have, other than the bunnies?

I've got my old Husky/Black lab girl Magic. Though a whopping 68 pounds, she's terrifed of my rabbits and runs from them. Blaze thumped her tail many years ago when he was just a baby and she's been scared since then. I don't have to worry about her bothering them.

Phoenix- I got him from a friend that couldn't keep him any longer for he served her no purpose and she wanted to get a new show horse, so she asked me if i could take him and let him live out his life in some more peace than what her farm(just outside of NYC) had to offer him and leaving her the money to board her new show horse. "That Darn Impressive".ishis registered name. He just turned 25 on the 26th and he's a registered Appaloosa(THough he's solid, no spots)15.3 HH solid red dun. I just trail ride and i might actually take him to the local fair for the gymkhana next year. 

Jasmine-I got her from the same friend, who a friend of her father rescued her at 300 pounds underweight. WHen that women couldn't keep her, gave her to my friend's father and board was too expensive so he asked his daughter to find her a good home. She said to me she was shipping me a horse, but she'd need work. I got her and her vet stuff came with her and She's contracted UVeitis in both eyes and is slowly going blind and I've finally got her a bit chubby as well(Took me 2 years)She still has a hard time keeping weight in the winter, but I'm trying a diff. suppliment this winter. She's a bay, 14.3 HH arabian mare. "All That Jazz" is her registered name. SHe's trained in dressage, hates my western saddleand isn't fond of bareback. I'm going to try training her to drive.

Well that's my other loves of my life. I have no other human love, i'm completely single, i wouldn't be if i could marry my horse.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 29, 2008)

I have one dog; He's an Aussie Shep, he's my older sisters' but he lives with us. Me and my sister pay the most attention to him and he goes outside with us to do the bunny chores, and won't go out for anyone else, hehe. 

I have 3 betta fish, Rainbeau, Rosie & Zelda. They live in tanks on a shelf in my room. 

I have two Sheep. They're purebred, both Suffolk ewes (girls). They are big puppies pretty much, mostly Macey. Lissie is a scaredy girl, but she's gotten better. They like to play soccer. They aren't really halter trained yet, and were supposed to be my show lambs, but if I can't get them trained in time, then I'll just have to keep working until they are. 

Other than that, there's 7 cats that are around. 4 belong to my older sisters, and the other three are ours. I have one cat, Charlie; My sister has Blue and my mom has Sophie.  

I lease a horse (and haven't seen her in forever! I'm hopefully gonna go see her in Jan sometime.) and she's an Appaloosa mix. She's 23 year old. I ride her western, english and bareback. Do some trail riding, barrel racing and jumping. She's mostly just a pleasure horse, hehe, but she does lots of things.  

Emily


----------



## LolaGirl (Dec 30, 2008)

We have 2 labs, black lab Lilo and yellow lab Bella. They will both be 6 in Feb. We got them from 2 different breeders but their b-days are only a day apart. Lilo's is on valentines day and bella's is the day after.


----------



## FallingStar (Dec 30, 2008)

Okay, I have..

A black lab, named Sadie. She is around, oh I'd say 6 or 7 years old. She is a very wild one. She enjoys following me out to feed the rabbits, and she likes eating the rabbit food that I drop. 

I have 2 cats, Katie and Kekey. They are both Tabbys. Katie is around 3 or 4 years old and is very lazy. Kekey is 15 or 16, she is very old. She love going outside and messing around out there.

I also have 2 maltese dogs names Daisy and Howie. Daisy is a very spunky and wild girl. She is 9 months old, and she already thinks she is queen of the world. Hehe. Howie is our newest additon. He is Daisy's younger brother and he is 8 weeks old. He is very calm and but he is a cry baby! Hehe, BSAR and BlueSky should know that!



Karlee


----------



## degrassi (Dec 30, 2008)

I have a small zoo that I've acquired over the years. I wasn't allowed to have pets when I was younger so i'm making up for lost time.

I have a dog named Barkley. He is a Bichon/cocker and is 6 1/2. He is the family's dog but I do all his care/training. 

I have a Box turtle named Petry. He is about 25yo. I got him about 7 years ago from this girl that was going to dump him because she was moving. He was in bad shape when I got him. His shell was peeling, his nails were so long his toes were deformed, his skin is transparent from bad nutrition and his beak was so over grown he couldn't eat. Poor little guy  But he is doing much better now. His deformaties are permanant but he is in much better health and is happy as can be 

I have a hamster named MC Hamster. I kind of got him by accident. Last year I went to the petstore to get some litter and my friend was working there. She brought over this box with the hamster in it. A lady had just returned it saying it had a tumor and wanted a new one. The hamster was perfectly healthy but since the lady said it was sick it couldn't go back with the other hamsters for sale. It had to go in the "sick tank" in the back of the store. My friend said I had to take it because if she put it in there with the sick hamsters it would probably die. So being the sucker I am I agreed to take him home. Its been a year and his "tumor" has never caused any problems. 

I also have 10 aquariums with too many fish to count. 

Last but not least is Gimpy my bunny!


----------



## RexyRex (Dec 30, 2008)

I have 2 dogs. My dog is Maggie, she's *we think* and chow/german shepard mix. I found her under my car when she was 6 weeks old, it was Super Bowl weekend 2001. She just turned 8 in November. She'll always be my first baby, whether I have kids or not, she's been with me since I was 19. She had glaucoma really bad and had to have her eyes removed in Sept. Below is one of my fav pics of her.

My other dog is Jazmin. She's really my boyfriend's dog, but I adopted her when he moved in with me 3 1/2 years ago. She's *again, we think* a rottie/german sheppard mix. She just turned 5 on Sept. 11th.

Maggie:







Jazmin:


----------



## LadyBug (Dec 30, 2008)

we have two cats, Pickles, 11(almost) and Prince, 7 1/2(my heart baby). they're both fixed males and act like brothers, it's so cute. Pickles grooms Prince

and i have a 12 gallon freshwater fish tank with two angels(Lily, white and Lizzi, calico who is named after one of my friend's cats. i don't know why he named her Lizzie, but i got boarded with finding a name, so.........), two blue danios and three panda corys.
if it was up to me we'd have geckos, mice, gerbils and birds. and probably more....my mom says if it was up to me our house would be an ark:shock::biggrin2:


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 30, 2008)

I have a dog, called Heidi, she's 14 and was found in a plastic bag, she was the only puppy alive. She's a mongrel, she's a terrier with wire hair.

I have 2 cats but I might aswell own a third. We have a big problem with aferal colony of black and white cats, and one became tame and now hangs around outside my house alot. Their names are Roxy, Kitten and Tom.

I had two ducks but a fox took my drake yesterday evening So now I just have one lonely duck that I have to get a friend for soon.

I have chickens too, three roosters and 5 hens.


----------



## trailsend (Dec 30, 2008)

Well we have a farm, so we have lots of critters. We have three dogs, a Chihuahua, Great Pyreness, and hound/spaniel mix. We have a very large rabbit herd... two Prairie dogs, sheep (one is blind, we bottle raised him), goats, horses, a Llama, chickens, two turkeys, and we are hoping to add a parrot in the New Year Life would not be the same without our animals - it would be so boring! Oh, we have one cat too!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 30, 2008)

Sounds like everyone has their own little menageries! 

Here are my other pets:
- Two Roborovskii Dwarf Hamsters - Scooter & Miss Peepers
- One Russian Dwarf Hamster - Squishy
- Two Male Zebra Finches - Meepers and Psycho
- Two Male Betta Fishies - Oscar and Little Fish Guy
- Two Fish Tanks
- One 46-Gallon Freshwater
- One 15-Gallon Saltwater


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 30, 2008)

1 dog

1 blue tongue skink

1 leopard gecko

3 guinea pigs

8 rabbits :shock:


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 30, 2008)

I have...

*1 dog:* Sammy...1 year old black & tan Doxie/Min Pin mix.
*2 kitties:* Juju...2 year old black Siamese mix who has Poly toes. I also have Tibi...6 month old grey/white DSH.
*11 rats (maybe 13):* I have two old boys (Spartan and Ralphie). I also have an adult female (Spice) who gave birth (accidental) to 10 babies this month. This means, if the 2 females who are supposed to go to a new home don't go as planned, I will have 13 rats!
*

*...and the 3 bunny boys .*
*


----------



## juliew19673 (Dec 31, 2008)

Wow my animal family seems so small compared to the rest of you.

I have a cat Tbone who is a proud 19.5 years old (got her when she was 5 weeks old and still going strong); did have "Venom"who I thought to be a Black Widow spider that I found under one of my potted plants and kept in a jar until the BF got home to dispose of "him" (sexed/identified him through Google), but then grew fascinated and bought him a terrarium to live in and fed him crickets - "he" kept having babies so not sureif he was just a weird "garden spider"- but anyhow.he died a few months back at the ripe old age of 8 months (read in the "wild" they live for 100 days - so feel pretty good about his time with me).. 

So now just down to the bun and kitty..


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Dec 31, 2008)

Besides our wabbitherd of 16, we have :

2 cats - Buddy, who is solid black with green eyes (We call him Itty Bitty Panther Kitty because he likes to slink around and hunt in our back yard.) and Rosie, a fat silver tabby who isa scaredy cat, but very sweet.

2 dogs - Jake, a rat terrier whoneeds doggie Prozac (he is OBSESSED with guarding his fooddish), andCharlie, a nominee for the WORLD'S MOST ANNOYING DOG. He gets into everything, tears things up, peesin thehouse whenever we have visitors, hates to go outside in the rainso pees in the house instead, and generally tries to grab any food off of the kitchen counter or dining room tablethat he can reach. He's 4 years old and has ingested, among other things, an entire package of Double Stuff Oreos in 1 sitting, a whole chicken drumstick (glump! right down the gullet), left over pizza wrapped in a napkin - napkin and all, 5 Hershey candy bars at one time, crayons, and part of my brand new couch. If my 17 year old wasn't absolutely in love with this dog, he would have come up mysteriously missing a long time ago.

We used to have a 3rd cat, Duster, who was almost the size of our Flemmies. He was dusty gray, with golden eyes, long, long hair and an exceptionally poofy tail. His paws were HUGE,and so was his stomach. He bullied our other 2 cats, but was scared of our rabbits. I loved him so much! I cried and cried when he died at the young age of 2 1/2.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 31, 2008)

We've lost a couple this year and gained a couple.

First we have:


Sydney - 6 year old Australian Shepherd {black and white) 
KC Dawwwg - 15 year old lab mix (black and...... going white lol) 
Tankerboy aka TANK - 8 year old main coon (tabby) 
Diesel - 7 mo old brat kitten (seal point? Siberian?) 
Catalina - 9 month old boer goat (brown and white) 
Pepolena Express (Pokie) - 9 year old red dunn quarter horse mare 
Dakota Chex Fisher (Kota, Bug) -6 year old chestnut quarter horse gelding 
Can't miss the 3 bunnies even though it's for other pets!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 31, 2008)

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> 2 dogs - Jake, a rat terrier whoneeds doggie Prozac (he is OBSESSED with guarding his fooddish), andCharlie, a nominee for the WORLD'S MOST ANNOYING DOG. He gets into everything, tears things up, peesin thehouse whenever we have visitors, hates to go outside in the rainso pees in the house instead, and generally tries to grab any food off of the kitchen counter or dining room tablethat he can reach. He's 4 years old and has ingested, among other things, an entire package of Double Stuff Oreos in 1 sitting, a whole chicken drumstick (glump! right down the gullet), left over pizza wrapped in a napkin - napkin and all, 5 Hershey candy bars at one time, crayons, and part of my brand new couch. If my 17 year old wasn't absolutely in love with this dog, he would have come up mysteriously missing a long time ago.


Sounds like you need a visit from Ceaser Milan!!! 

My mom has a rat terrier......... they all need prozac!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 31, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> KC Dawwwg - 15 year old lab mix (black and...... going white lol)


Wow! That's pretty old for a large(r) dog! I thought they only lived 10-11 years? I could be wrong. My neighbor's Golden Retriever lived to be 13 and we all called him Methuselah! 

I also agree that Rat Terriers need doggy Prozac, or a good bump on the noggin to knock them out! When I worked at Petland, the only dogs that I was "afraid" to work with were the Rat Terriers. They would always be put in the top kennels (for whatever ungodly reason) and they would always jump out. I had one topple over and land down my work shirt! THAT was AWKWARD! Yes, I know places like Petland are evil, but I needed the money BADLY, and that was the only place hiring.


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Dec 31, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I also agree that Rat Terriers need doggy Prozac, or a good bump on the noggin to knock them out!


LOL! Yeah, we should rock them to sleep....with a real rock!! (For those of you who take things too seriously, I'M JOKING!!)

Actually, our Jake is the dog I love, even if he is high strung at times. He's also obedient (except about the food dish guarding, grrrrr) and very, very bright. Besides, he has to be my favorite, because Charlie is such a doofus.



*Bo B Bunny* - Yeah, sign me up for Ceaser Milan!!! I need some serious help!!!!!!


----------



## LadyBug (Dec 31, 2008)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> ..............I also have an adult female (Spice) who gave birth (accidental) to 10 babies this month. This means, if the 2 females who are supposed to go to a new home don't go as planned, I will have 13 rats!
> *
> *


who's the daddy? i thought all your boys were fixed......maybe i'm wrong


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 31, 2008)

*LadyBug wrote: *


> *undergunfire wrote: *
> 
> 
> > ..............I also have an adult female (Spice) who gave birth (accidental) to 10 babies this month. This means, if the 2 females who are supposed to go to a new home don't go as planned, I will have 13 rats!
> ...



I have a whole thread about it, connected onto the thread when my foster (Mint) had 7 babies.

Ralphie is the father and only one of my boys is fixed (Spartan). I only have 2 adult males left of my little colony now. I will be keeping the 4 boys in the accidental litter and getting them neutered, for sure.


----------



## LolaGirl (Jan 1, 2009)

We have two labs. Lilo is our black lab and Bella is our yellow lab.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jan 1, 2009)

OMG LolaGirl..

your dog is gooooorgoues!

our family is thinking to get a lab here's what im talking baout.
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=41740&forum_id=5
I'd love for you to write about bella and lillo


i wanna doggie nap ur labby's...


i mean.. err... 






Prisca xx


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jan 2, 2009)

*I have:*

*2 dogs; Daisy & Yannik
2 cats; Missy & Kagome
2 rabbits; Ookpik & Newt
1 hedgehog; Rocky
2 rats; Koemi & Kaede
2 goldfish; Jacob & Sammi
3 bettas; Kamajii, Sesshomaru & Shiseido
1 chinese algae eater; Scoot
1 tank of tropicals.*

*You can see pics of them at the start of my blog, which reminds me... I'd better start a new one!*

*~Diana*


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jan 2, 2009)

We have:
8 Ferrets - used for falconry and are mainly pets.
3 Cats - House cats
2 Rats - and this year later will hopefully be getting a 1.6 colony :biggrin2:
2 harris hawks - *not* pets.
1 european eagle owl
1 barn owl
1 guinea pig
1 rabbit
2 brothers 
and will be getting roughly 20 Vietnamese Stick Insect eggs.
Also thinking about some giant african land snails, cockroaches (I know, weird, but they are pretty cool and for feeder purposes) and praying mantis, oh and indian stick insects are an almost definite one I will be getting if I can find some for sale .


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 3, 2009)

*Luv-bunniz wrote:*


> 2 Rats - and this year later will hopefully be getting a *1.6 colony *:biggrin2:



What is that?


----------



## irishlops (Jan 3, 2009)

i have a mongel dog, sockey, pom and jackruell mix.
2 rabbits.
and some rescued birds and wildlife that fly/crawl in 2 my garden...


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 3, 2009)

Well, I've posted pics of my guys before, but won't turn down an opportunity to share them again.  Here's my household:


This is Fritz. He's almost 14 (apparently I had his age wrong by a year for the longest time...d'oh), and in this pic he's soaking up the heat from an electric baseboard heater below the table. He's not normally allowed up there, but hey, it was Christmas... And I swear he lives up to the adage of the cat with 9 lives too...he's had a few brushes with the grim kitty over the years. My son and I came to Fritzie's rescue when he came crawling up on our back balcony late one night. He'd been owned by people who lived in the basement of the triplex, but they used to let him out on a regular basis, and we lived on a busy road. Fritz had become attached to my son and I when we kittysat him during his first summer while his owners went away. But after they came back apparently he cried so much (wanting to come back up to our place) that they began putting him outside. So late one night he arrived on our back porch, obviously in so much pain that he couldn't walk properly. So Fritz's owners were going to drop him off at the HC as a stray, but I persuaded them to let me take him. They relented, and a rush trip to the vet revealed a major internal tear, and his intestines were no longer 'in place'. Two operations later (after the first one failed), and he was once again a happy healthy troublemaker.








This is Monty, my pleco. He shares his watery crib with a lone tetra and (at last count) 13 cory catfish. They keep breeding, the sneaky little rotters! Even though I totally suck at fishkeeping, Monty has been with me since he was just a wee young thing. He's got to be at least 9 years old now. I thought he'd stopped growing, but recently measured him and discovered he's now 10" long...an inch and a half bigger than he was a couple of years ago. Monty's a pretty cool fish. 







Here's my dog, Kaya (aka "The Dog"). (She's expressing her feelings about paparazzi photo ops, I'm sure.) Kaya is now 12 years old and is still a going concern. She was a rescue from the Humane Society, a stray that had been found starving and running through traffic out at the airport highway. When I crossed paths with her, she was being considered for euthanasia as 'unadoptable', since she'd been adopted out twice and returned both times. Her problem(s)? Huge separation anxiety issues, food aggression and agression with other dogs. So she came home with me, and after the following casualties: one bed, one vinyl flooring, one kitchen chair, one sofa, bedding too numerous to count, etc., she settled down with a little help in crate training. I also managed to teach her not to bite people who come bearing food, not to grab and steal anything that resembles food, and most importantly, it's not nice to eat the other furred members of the family. Now she just growls and curses under her breath when one of the others starts 'getting in her space' or just generally bothers her. She still has to be supervised with her adopted furred family, and she will always have issues with other dogs (though she has actually made friends with a few over the years), but she's the smartest and goofiest dog I've ever seen, and she's my best friend. 







This, as many of you know, is Anna. Another adoptee from the Humane Society, Anna is one of the sweetest, gentlest bunnies I've ever known. I call her a background bunny simply because the stronger personalities of the other animals tend to trump her, but Anna can definitely hold her own in the group. She may be quietly sitting in the background, but she's never overlooked. Anna brings a peace and calmness to the house. She's the one I can talk to when I'm feeling down and I know she listens. She's very patient and centered, and in the mornings when I open the door to the bunnies' room she's the first one who runs over to greet me. Mind you, Anna can have her moments of badness (see Yofi's bunny blog and you'll see what crime she was charged with last year), but overall Anna is sweetness in agouti fur.






And of course, then there's the last - but certainly not least - member of the family. This guy, as many of you also know, is a rabbit. Or seems to pretend he's a rabbit. But honestly, he is so unique that the only thing I can say is, he's not a rabbit at all; he's a YOFI.

Full of spit and vinegar, attitude plus, ME..ME..ME!, and at times enough energy to make the Energizer Bunny look tired and worn out, Yofi (aka 'The Boy) is the crown prince of comedy. He was not a rescue as most of my other pets were, having been selected and purchased from a breeder, but in truth, Yofi was the one doing the rescuing. He came to me a few months after I'd lost my beloved Raph, a sweet gentle soul of a rabbit with a myriad of health issues. Yofi did what I wasn't sure could be done. He lifted my spirits, lightened my heart and made me realize that while we do endure pain in losing a heart animal, life does go on, and for every furry spirit who comes into our lives, they have their own special place already reserved in our hearts. Home has never been quite so alive since The Boy flew over the threshold, ears sailing and nose sniffing out trouble with a capital T. Anyone who lives in my neighborhood would know that he is the resident ullhair:, for at any given time they can walk past my house and hear that now familiar refrain coming from the interior: "YOFI!!!! NOT AGAIN!!!"








*I just realized that this thread was about pets other than bunnies (my apologies guys :baghead). Just skip by the lagobuns' profiles if ya wish....


----------



## Becca (Jan 3, 2009)

I have 3 fish used to be 4, they are Shubunkins (sp?) and they have seemed to live for aggggeeesss LOL!

I also have a gorgeous gerbil called Pip!! She is 2 years old will be 3 on March the 1st.... also when Pip goes to the Rainbow Bridge mum said we could get 2 little Dwarf Hamsters!!


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 3, 2009)

Well I have 

1 Dog terrier/jack russell 12 years old my mothers 3rd child, he's treated better then me and my sister LOL

1 plain gold fish used to keep loads and had them for years but Only have one at the mo I am going to get more.

1 syrien hamster lola she is so cute going to be 3 on february 2nd Longest living hamster the other ones I've kept have only lived for 2 and a half years all housed separtley.

Tropical fish about 15 of them neon tetras, glow lights, silver tip, guppies,siemese fighter fish, and one other fish I can't think of its species it's tripled in size since I got it, I'm so proud.

and my three rabbits. 

I'm thinking of getting a marine fish tank, a king charles and as you all know more rabbits.


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 3, 2009)

*LolaGirl wrote: *


> We have two labs. Lilo is our black lab and Bella is our yellow lab.



I love this picture of your dogs...they look so content....


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jan 4, 2009)

undergunfire wrote:


> *Luv-bunniz wrote:*
> 
> 
> > 2 Rats - and this year later will hopefully be getting a *1.6 colony *:biggrin2:
> ...


1.6.0 would mean 1 male, 6 females. The first number is males, second is females and the third is "unsexed" or "unknown" .


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 21, 2009)

Bumped for Khermann


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 21, 2009)

Bumped for Khermann


----------



## Epic_win (Jan 21, 2009)

My cat Jake


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 21, 2009)

*Epic_win wrote: *


> My cat Jake


:shock: Jake reminds me of my Tibi kitty!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 21, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Bumped for Khermann


I completely forgot about this thread! :embarrassed:I even posted in it before! D'oh!


----------



## LolaGirl (Jan 22, 2009)

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


> OMG LolaGirl..
> 
> your dog is gooooorgoues!
> 
> ...



Hi Prisca-

Sorry just seeing your post now. Thank you!! Your more than welcome to doggie nap them!!! LOL Somedays they just drive me batty. Lilo and Bella came from different breeders but how funny is this, their birthday's are only a day a part. Lilo was born on 2/14 which is also known here as Valentines Day. Bella was born the day after. Wealso got them about 1 month apart. We got Lilo first and after a few weeks my husband said lets get another one. I thought he was crazy and joking and but no he was serious. LOL We took them both through lots of training. They both have their CGC and they were both therapy dogs so I could take them to nursing homes and hospitals. Once my son was born almost 3 years ago it became harder for me to do the therapy work with them so I didn't renew their therapy license. They are both basically retired and just home doggies. Lilo has a lot of health issues for only being almost 6 and she's on lots of medications right now. So I'm glad I retired them both. Labs are great family dogs. 

Feel free to email me any time if you ever have questions.


----------



## Epic_win (Jan 22, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *Epic_win wrote: *
> 
> 
> > My cat Jake
> ...



Awe! If it's the kitty in your avatar Jake is much more fat haha.

He is about 17 pounds :X

They do look similar though!


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 22, 2009)

*Epic_win wrote: *


> *undergunfire wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Epic_win wrote: *
> ...


Yep...that is Tibi in my avatar! He was only 3 months old then...he is now 6 months old .


----------



## Epic_win (Jan 23, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *Epic_win wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *undergunfire wrote: *
> ...


My kitty is turning 10 :'(


----------

